

Did Google shut down? - mazsa
http://didgoogleshutdown.com/

======
wodenokoto
I think it's confusing that they use "Days are numbered" for both dead and
alive projects. If an alive project has its days numbered, does that mean an
exact shut down date has been announced? If so, why not post it? If not, how
are the days numbered?

------
hunterjrj
Notably missing: Inbox

~~~
wodenokoto
Google Scholar as well.

